# (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*(9W3)Bluetooth with voice control*
NOTE: If the vehicle is equipped with the Navigation/
Infotainment system, the phonebook and other operations
will be displayed. See the user’s manual for details
on those features.

*Initial Setup – “Pairing”*
1. Switch on the customer’s Bluetooth-enabled cellular
phone and the vehicle’s ignition. (This makes the
Bluetooth “visible.” You must pair the system and
phone within the five minutes it remains visible.)
2. Activate the Bluetooth feature in the phone and
initiate a search for Bluetooth devices or audio
enhancements.
3. Select ‘VW UHV’
4. Enter the Bluetooth pass code ‘0000’ on the phone.
(On some phones, you will need to confirm the
connection separately.)
5. Optional: To allow the phone and Bluetooth to
connect automatically, set the Bluetooth system as an
“authorized device” in the phone’s Bluetooth menu.
6. The Bluetooth system is now paired with the phone
and ready for use. The pass code is not needed to
connect the devices again.
For more detailed descriptions, please see the user
guides of the Bluetooth system and cellular phone.
*Place a Call*
1. To place a call, press and hold the “star” button until
you hear the beep.
2. Release the button and speak the command “dial
number.”
3. When the system says “number please,” speak the
number clearly and slowly, one digit at a time.
4. To quit before the call is completed, press the
“phone” button on your steering wheel

You can also place a call by speaking the name, if it
has been stored in the Bluetooth phonebook along with
the number. See the Bluetooth user’s manual for more
details.

*Redial*
1. To redial the last number you called, start by pressing
and holding the “star” button until you hear the
beep
2. Then release the “star” button and say “redial.”
The last number you dialed will be automatically dialed.
*Answer a Call*
When connected to the Bluetooth system, an incoming
call will mute the car radio and the ringtone will sound
over the car speakers (if enabled). The number will
display on the navigation system screen; if the number is
in the phonebook, the name will also display.
1. To answer the call, press once on the steering wheel
phone button.
2. To ignore the call without answering, press once on
the steering wheel phone button.

*Ignore a Call*
When connected to the Bluetooth system, an incoming
call will mute the car radio and the ringtone will sound
over the car speakers (if enabled). The number will
display on the navigation system screen; if the number is
in the phonebook, the name will also display.
To ignore the call without answering, press once on the
steering wheel phone button.

*End a Call*
To end a call, press once on the steering wheel phone
button.
*Switch to Private Mode*
To switch to private mode during a call, press and hold
the phone button for more than 2 seconds.
*Play Phone Book*
1. To play all the names stored in the vehicle’s phone
book, press and hold the “star” button until you hear
the beep.
2. Release the button and speak the command “Play
phone book.”
The system will read the list of names stored in the
phone book.
*Store Name and Number*
The Bluetooth phone book can store up to 50 entries.
1. To store a number, press and hold the “star” button
until you hear the beep.
2. Release the button and speak the command “Store
Name.”
3. The system will ask you for the name and the number.
4. Speak the name, then say “store name.”
5. Speak the number clearly and slowly, one digit at a
time, then say “store number.”
You can also do this using the controls on the Radio
Navigation system. See the Bluetooth user’s manual for
more details.
*Select Name*
1. To select a stored name and number from the
Bluetooth phone book, press and hold the “star”
button until you hear the beep.
2. Release the button and speak the command “Select
name.”
3. The system will say “Name please.”
4. Speak the name (as stored in the phone book), then
say the command “Call.”
5. The system will say “The number is being dialed.”
Delete Name
*Delete a Name*
1. To delete a name from your Bluetooth phone book,
press and hold the “star” button until you hear the
beep.
2. Release the button and speak the command “Delete
name.”
3. The system will ask “Name please.”
4. Speak the name (as stored in the phone book).
The name will be deleted from the phone book.











_Modified by iPinch at 12:44 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (iPinch)*

Your posts are a huge asset to this forum. The time you take to document things like this are much appreciated!


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*what???*

1. To answer the call, press once on the steering wheel
phone button.
2. To ignore the call without answering, press once on
the steering wheel phone button.
hmmmm?
Mind control?


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (iPinch)*

Sorry for my dumb question, which bluetooth unit are you talking about? Volk-L?


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (genuino)*

not Volk-L
the 'new' 9W3 option


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (wwittman)*

your welcome guys!
BTW yes I am speaking of the new 9W3 it is a running change that is starting to show up now


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: what??? (wwittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wwittman* »_1. To answer the call, press once on the steering wheel
phone button.
2. To ignore the call without answering, press once on
the steering wheel phone button.
hmmmm?
Mind control?

I think you press and hold to ignore the call


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: what??? (iPinch)*

question for blackberries (Bold 9000 in my example). Since the phone already has voice command and using my BT headset for example, I'm able to access the telephone's internal voicecommand system simply by hitting the function button once on the headset. Do you know if this functions on the low BT option for the Premium VIII for the 2010 Golf?


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (iPinch)*

Jay
This is GREAT information. Thanks!
My local NJ VW Dealer is having some problems installing the 9W3 BT interface, part 1Z0 035 729 C in my 2009 Tiguan.

I purchased my TIG from them in April 2009 and they installed Volk-L for me. Didn't like it because it wasn't "hands-free" for outgoing calls, so they're installing the 9W3 unit for me.

They said that all they had to do was to disconnect the Volk-L interface and swap it out for the 9W3 interface and everything works except for the VOICE COMMANDS. The PHONE button on the RNS-510 syncs with the phone and pulls up the phone's address book. They're using a Blackberry, for which voice commands work fine with a 2010 TIG they have on the lot with factory 9W3.

I did some forum research and found that I think they still needed to install the BT Antennae (8PO 035 503 E). They said they were going to try that next. ?

Would you be able to help them out? They call VW Tech Support and get nowhere because the 2009 TIG shouldn't have this installed. Is it the missing BT Antennae that keeps the voice commands from working?
Do they have to leave the CONVENIENCE MENU activated? They're saying NO.
Do you have any install documentation?

You don't know me from Adam, so I'll understand if you can't help.


_Modified by CNJ_Tiguan at 4:30 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

how much is this kit and the part #'s so i can ask bud!!!


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*

$615 is the VW ETKA price.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (CNJ_Tiguan)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Offer $300 and he'll take it, $350 shipped! works great, I have one


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*

Forgot the part #s...








1Z0 035 729 C - Module
8P0 035 503 E - Bluetooth Antenna
3C0 035 711 A - Microphone
3C0 919 738 A - Mounting Bracket
N90 946 001 - Expanding Nut x2
N90 817 003 - Torx Screw x2
6U0 819 055 - Clip x2



_Modified by CNJ_Tiguan at 4:29 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (CNJ_Tiguan)*

this mounting bracket 3C0 919 738 A does not need the expanding nut nor the screws, it holds the bt module at least in my passact cc did it, just need to take the precut carpet out


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (GR8CAR)*

another idea, if you or whoever installs it wants...behind the radio there is a large open space...put it there


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr1180)*

how do you know if you have it factory installed? i just picked up my CC and was told it had bluetooth and i dont know which one and i cant figure how how to get the car into programing mode so i can pair my phone with it.


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Rh3017)*

You have the 9W3 factory bluetooth if you press the PHONE button on the RNS-510 Navigation radio and the phone menu appears.
Even before that, all you have to do is put the key in the ignition and turn it to ON (just before starting the engine), and then search for bluetooth devices. It'll say VOLKSWAGEN or VW-UHV. If you don't see anything like that you don't have BT. You should call your dealer then.


_Modified by CNJ_Tiguan at 4:26 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_how do you know if you have it factory installed? i just picked up my CC and was told it had bluetooth and i dont know which one and i cant figure how how to get the car into programing mode so i can pair my phone with it. 

I have a 2010 Sport and have it. I was looking for Bluetooth buttons (roof console where overhead lights are) that were shown in manual and didnt see them, just figured I didnt have it. I then found the section in the manual on bluetooth (same instructions listed on original post). It works flawless. The only thing is my phone must not be fully compatible becasue I cant get my phonebook to come up. I can only cycle through recent, missed, and outgoing calls. Manual states some phones are not compatible with phone book. Strange becasue under the missed calls, etc. the names come up. Another thing I dont think I can do is voice control since that too is all based off of your phone book. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (CNJ_Tiguan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CNJ_Tiguan* »_You have the 9W3 factory bluetooth if you press the PHONE button on the RNS-510 Navigation radio and the phone menu appears.
Even before that, all you have to do is put the key in the ignition and turn it to ON (just before starting the engine), and then search for bluetooth devices. It'll say VOLKSWAGEN or VW-UHV. If you don't see anything like that you don't have BT. You should call your dealer then.

_Modified by CNJ_Tiguan at 4:26 PM 9-29-2009_

im guessing then that there are more than one versions of the RNS - 510 because mine doesnt have the "phone" button i only have it on my steering wheel.


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Rh3017)*

Yes. Some 510's have PHONE while others have the MUTE button. If you have MUTE you have an older 510. I do not know if it means that BT won't work properly, it's just that it's an older unit.


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a newbie and I searched the forum but haven't found an answer to my question. After my phone initially connected to the RNS-510, the phonebook was uploaded. I've since added new contacts, however they don't show up on the RNS-510. Any idea on how to get the RNS-510 phonebook to update to match my cell phone?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Dukeisaac)*

what cell phone are you using?


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Sanyo Katana. 
Another question: Can two cell phones be connected via bluetooth to the RNS-510?


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Dukeisaac)*

It can handle multiple phone profiles, but not at the same time.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (CNJ_Tiguan)*

I have a 2009 Passat wagon with Bluetooth, but not the RNS-510. The phonebook and caller name and number still loads, it's just displayed in the MFD. Other than lacking the colour of the display in the RNS-510, it has all the same functionality listed above.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Double-V)*

i might be wrong but i think the Volk-L is the version that is only displayed through the MFD. can you select contacts and dial through that i thought you had to dial with your phone and it only played the audio through the radio. i want to be able to dial with out touching the phone. im not intrested in the voice dial i just thought that i would be able to select a contact and it would call.


----------



## CNJ_Tiguan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Rh3017)*

I had Volk-L and nothing displays in the MFD, unless that would be through the CONVENIENCE MENU, which isn't activated in the North American Tiguan, which is what I have.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (CNJ_Tiguan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CNJ_Tiguan* »_I had Volk-L and nothing displays in the MFD, unless that would be through the CONVENIENCE MENU, which isn't activated in the North American Tiguan, which is what I have.

yea my dealership asked if i wanted that put in, it would cost about 500 installed i said you have got to be kidding me. ill go buy a new radio with bluetooth for cheaper than that!


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (Rh3017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rh3017* »_i might be wrong but i think the Volk-L is the version that is only displayed through the MFD. can you select contacts and dial through that i thought you had to dial with your phone and it only played the audio through the radio. i want to be able to dial with out touching the phone. im not intrested in the voice dial i just thought that i would be able to select a contact and it would call.

No, the Volk-L has very limited functionality. Basically, the phone button can answer and hang up, and it only says "PHONE" in the MFD. All of the other functions need to be done on the phone, like you say. 
On our Passat, I can see everyone's names in the MFD, and select them using the arrow buttons and dial them using the OK button. The MFD also displays the incoming caller ID information (and their name if they are in my contact list). The first time the phone is connected, the MFD shows that the contacts are being loaded in (it counts 10 at a time, then shows the total). After that, it just comes up every time I get in the car and it recognizes my phone. My guess is that this system is the same or similar to the Skoda version that people are retrofitting into MkV and B6 models.


_Modified by Double-V at 12:36 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (iPinch)*

can we add this to the FAQ's


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (Rh3017)*

Oh, and voice commands work with it as well.


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys;
I have a question regarding BT voice activation
I have just purchased the following BT kit:
-8P0 035 503 E - Bluetooth Antenne
-3B0 035 711 B - Microphone
-1Z0 035 729 C - Bluetooth Interface
-VW Retrofit cables
I have a 09 Golf VI (white MFD) with steering wheel control.
I wanted to know if voice activation should work out of the box with the kit I ordered? if so, is there something extra the installer has to do to get voice activation working (special coding for voice activation or something)?
thanks in advance for your comments.


_Modified by gkatz at 12:33 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks!
so let me see if i understand correctly...
after the installer installs the kit and sees that the RCD 510 is integrated fine and the steering wheel control works fine and the MFD is also integrated (so the installer probably did some coding in order to enable MFD support), there will be extra coding to do in order to enable the voice activation?
i am not a professional - and i don't really believe the installers where i live so i want to go to the installer prepared...
thanks in advance.


----------



## pavlo77 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: (93)Bluetooth with voice control: intructions are here (iPinch)*

Hi there IPinch, 
I just joined this forum purely for your information and advice! Thank you! 
I received today my brand new GTI.
I have a small issue with pairing my IPhone 3G and 3GS with the RCD510 with Bluetooth premium pack 9W3. I have followed the instructions, but cannot see the bluetooth on my IPhone, which if I understand correctly should show as "VW UHV" or "Volkswagen". I have tried to pair from the car to the phone, and it sees the IPhone, and then gives a message that the phone is not compatible. I have seen loads of people pair IPhones to the unit, so I am fairly certain it is not an IPhone problem. How do I set the system in the car to "discoverable"? In other words, to be clear, how to I get the IPhone to see the car?
Its really annoying me that this was not quite as simple as VW made it out to be, but I am convinced that the RCD510 in my vehicle needs a software update anyway. Are these updates available? Can they be done from home?
Sorry for all the questions. I hope to hear from you soon. 
Brgds, 
Paulo


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (mr1180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr1180* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Offer $300 and he'll take it, $350 shipped! works great, I have one

Okay... so I followed that link, and it said one thing in his listing that's making me think I may have to get a different model. 
"Perfect solution for car without multifunction steering wheel or big MFA / FIS !!!"
I have an 09 CC w/ the RNS510, but my unit has a "MUTE" button instead of the "PHONE" button (Ones with "PHONE" buttons are newer units apparently). I also have the steering wheel controls with the "Phone Icon." 
So... will this Version D of the BT unit work seemlessly with my model? And the steering wheel buttons will work as well? And the Instrument Display will work as well? Anyone???
I just want to make sure I order the risk thing since it is $350. And if anyone is in the Tri-State area and would like to help out, that would be great too!


----------

